# Nouvelles pub insupportables sur safari iPad



## sephiroth88 (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour!

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais depuis quelques semaines on assiste à une déferlante de nouvelles pub sur certains sites (LeMonde, Huffingtonpost, ozap...) qui rendent la navigation tout simplement horripilante sur ipad.
Elles se présentent le plus souvent sous la forme d'un bandeau en haut ou bas de page, marqué "piximedia" qui se déploie tout seul et qui fait saccader et défiler la page pendant plusieurs secondes.

Là où la navigation était précédemment fluide (je suis sur un ipad 4), c'est maintenant si insupportable que j'en viens à éviter les sites où elles sont présentes. 
Je ne suis en temps normal pas contre les pubs qui contribuent à rémunérer ceux qui bossent sur ces sites, mais à condition qu'elles ne soient pas à ce point intrusives et en dégradant énormément le confort de surf.

Connaissez vous un moyen de contourner ce nouveau fléau?
Bien cordialement.


----------

